#  > Islam >  > Islam & Seksualiteit >  Probleem

## miCasasuCasa

Beste broeders en zusters, Na een heftige tijd door te zijn geweest ben ik sinds kort in een relatie met een hele lieve dame. Nu onze relatie naar een hoger niveau is getilt, en onze beide families met elkaar kennis hebben gemaakt wilde mijn vriendin eerst een SOA test voor ons beide voor we nog een stap verder gaan. Nu heb ik het resultaat terug gehad en heb ik een probleem. Nu is mijn huidige vriendin erg lief en wilt ze met mij alsnog verder (onder voorwaardes). Ik zit nu alleen met het dilemma dat ik mijn vorige relatie op de hoogte moet stellen over dit geval. Nu is het grootste probleem dat zij is getrouwd en momenteel in Casablanca woont. Op aandringen van vooral haar kant heb ik geen contact meer met haar, omdat ze niet wilt dat haar familie en haar schoonfamilie meer te weten komt over haar verleden. (haar thuis situatie was ook de reden dat het uit is gegaan en dat ze zo snel is getrouwd). Nu voelt het voor mij absoluut niet goed om haar niet te waarschuwen voor het feit dat ik een SOA heb en dat zij het wellicht ook heeft. Ik denk niet dat ze ooit een test heeft gedaan en er bestaat mischien een kans dat zelfs haar echtgenoot al besmet is. Wat is het beste dat ik kan doen? Contact weer zoeken, of het negeren?

----------


## Acquiesce

Heel moeilijk dit, zou het zelf echt niet weten

----------


## leilah24

Gewoon negeren...Ze is nu getrouwd en moet haar met rust laten.

----------

